# PFYC Banshee Hood Need help does not CLOSE!!



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay anybody with a banshee hood on thier 04-06 Gto?? Did you have contact issues with the Stock Strut brace? or the Ign module on the drivers fenderwell? and the front of the supergharger?? I was hoping not to be this difficult!! My stock hood Fit Fine!! I know Pfyc has No phone and such but anybody else out there can give me some real time HELP!! :willy: Please call 715-209-7939 Thanks CHIP!!! I have to deliver the car on thursday to the new owner!!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I thought you sold the GTO.

Larry


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*It is sold*

yes i did, but it was in the process of placing the new hood on!! im just trying to find out why the hood does not fit!! my stock hood fit Fine!! i have to deliver this thursday!! This is why i decided to sell this car!! I purchased a porsche 911 turbo a 2006 and every item i purchased bolts on and works as stated!! yes i know its a high priced car but but pfyc does states it fits as stock hood!!I have over 45,000 in my gto.but its been a little of this and a little of that! its fun and fun to get it to work its just i need to get this to FIT!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It should bolt right up. Isn't there an adjsutment though to line the struts up properly and all that jazz?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Just use a holesaw. It works for the gas cap too.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks DAN!!:lol: we will if we have to!! we will be adjusting the stock items this morning to hopefully make the hood close and have the Holesaws ready!!:willy::willy::willy:


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

My hood fit fine. The only thing it hit, was the aftermarket strut cap covers that I installed myself


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Well my billet strut caps Fit under! We used modeling clay and found a few spots touching the hood! The Biggie was the Ign module and required a much tapered corner on the module to be ground off! Also had to adjust the plastic intake arch as it come out of the super. propbably due to the spacer i have installed before the throttle body! All mounting locations for the hinges and closure devices are strong and Look great! They could use some help on the way the hood struts mount to the Hood with the steel brace? maybe install in the fiberglass and have a threaded hole for the socket joint for that cleaner or stock look? Again this Hood is a Must for any Gto!!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

cpr said:


> Well my billet strut caps Fit under!


Mine seemed to fit ok, but then once when I took the car for a hard drive on some twisties, the struts moved enough to get at enough of an angle, that I got a small chip in the paint


----------

